# How do you take your vegetables?



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ello guys n gals...

I been thinking of adding some greens to my diet for nutrition all round. Ive read raw veggies are the best way but taste awful.

Just a thread to see how you munch yours... any kinda tips welcome.. 

thanks


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i agree with the dog, give them a good razzle wih boiling water al dente all the way my preference is crunchy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I have green beans with everything, just chuck them in the rice cooker and ding the microwave for a few mins!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks guys,

I never even heard of al dente - do you guys actually have a veg steamer machine or something??

yeh ive been staggering with the gym lately as ive been giving up smoking (again) and its been a b!tch of a fight!! so now im smoke free, im starting gym sat and diet on Monday - im cutting down on chicken to twice a week (docs orders)

only thing with veggies is the good ones dont fill you up - you get hungry in like an hour (well i do!)


----------



## Andy89 (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you guys eat your vegetables plain? Or do you put some kind of sauce over the top?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

EVOO at the momento to get my healthy oils, sauces have hidden sugars too so not good for that overall ripped look


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Firstly take a multivitamin unless your going to be taking all the vitamins in daily, just one with minerals and without the added iron is fine.

Secondly steamed vegetables will be good, losing a small percentage of nutrients by cooking is a small price to pay for taste compared to eating them raw unless your a horse and dont care then eat all the raw vegetables you want!

Garlic is good to be added to vegetables as well as good oils


----------

